# Transport to Netherlands



## Cs1976 (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello. Is there somebody who is traveling several times a year tot the Netherlands.
Because sometimes i want to order snakes and need then transport to the Netherlands .ofcourse we can discus the costs.greetings Corné


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cs1976 said:


> Hello. Is there somebody who is traveling several times a year tot the Netherlands.
> Because sometimes i want to order snakes and need then transport to the Netherlands .ofcourse we can discus the costs.greetings Corné


What species?


----------



## Cs1976 (Apr 2, 2021)

for now i am looking for hydrodynastes , ptyas , chironius and pitouphis cat.sayi female adult . but also the australian pythons


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cs1976 said:


> for now i am looking for hydrodynastes , ptyas , chironius and pitouphis cat.sayi female adult . but also the australian pythons


In which case you will need to obtain CITES permits for some of those. You will need export permits from the UK and import permits from the EU for any python or boa you want to import. You will also only be able to use specific UK ports. 
Ptyas mucosus is A nex B so again needs permits.
Hydrodynastes and Ptyas korros are Annex D so will also require you to complete an Import Declaration.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As Ian says some of these require import/export paperwork as they are CITES species and the UK is no longer in the EU. 

CITES species are listed in the appendices here Appendices | CITES


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rather than the CITES site, you will be better using this one:



https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/?qid=1602176086639&uri=CELEX:32019R2117



Scroll down to the Tap for Document Text box, tap it and it will open the full document.
The EU have their own version with Annexes rather than Appendices. Largely they are the same but there are some odd differences such as Annex D, and so.e Appendix II species being elevated to Annex A


----------

